# Seeking Help About Visa Issue



## Vinoth_Krishnan (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey There all, How ya all doing,

Guys need a bit idea for my situation,

i have married a indian malaysian citizen girl, and i am from india, we have done our register marriage here in malaysia, now i got 3 months single entry visa, after that now i extended again, again i got 3 months single entry visa employment prohibitted it bit sick, that i cant go out n search work, anyways its fine,

i would like to settle down here, cause of some difficulties mah wife is doctor here and am in media line, for me easily can work any where but she cant,, she have to do her practice and start from de begning, so though to sit here for a while, 

now after this single entry visa, its going to be end by august 2010, 

is there any better idea? to get change my visa status?

Waiting for ya guys replies thanks


----------

